# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Robotika ne Shqiperi.

## sidit

keni ndonje informacion mbi zhvillimin e robotikes ne Shqiperi???

----------


## smokkie

Si jo, sipas disa statistikave nje% e popullsise jane si robota, pune shpi pune.

----------

